# Meldefenster: Meldungen über externen Taster quittieren



## HarryH (17 November 2009)

1. Habe ein TP177B mit einem Meldefenster. Wie kann ich über einen externen Taster (z.B. E1.0) die Meldungen im Meldefenster quittieren?

2. Gibt es ein "Bit" welches mir anzeigt, dass das Meldefenster gerade sichtbar ist? Ich möchte abhängig von diesem Bit ein Button mitanzeigen lassen.

Gruß HarryH

Verwende WinCCflex2007


----------



## marlob (17 November 2009)

zu 1.
Wie können in WinCC flexible Störmeldungen über die SPS quittiert werden?


----------



## HarryH (17 November 2009)

@ marlob

wenn ich das Beispiel von Siemens richtig deute, kann ich damit geziehlt einzelne Meldungen quittieren. Das ist aber nicht was ich möchte. Ich möchte sozusagen die Funktion der Schaltfläche "quittieren" die ich unter den Eigenschaften des Meldefensters einblenden kann über einen externen Taster realisieren.

Gibt es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## marlob (17 November 2009)

Du kannst ja auch alle Quittierbits gleichzeitig setzen 
und damit die Meldungen quittieren


----------



## HarryH (17 November 2009)

@marlob

OK, das stimmt. Aber dann würden ja alle Meldungen gleichzeitig quittiert und nicht wie bei dem "Quittierbutton" im Meldefenster nur die gerade aktuell markierte. Das ist mir lieber, weil dann der Bediener alle Meldungen der Reihe nach quittieren muss.


----------



## marlob (17 November 2009)

Wenn du sowieso vorm Panel stehst, warum projektierst du denn dann keinen Button?


----------



## marlob (17 November 2009)

Soviel ich weiss, gibt es Systemfunktionen für Meldungen
z.b. 
QuittiereMeldung (Quittiert alle ausgewählten Meldungen.)

Du kannst jetzt z.B. bei Wertänderung einer Variablen 
(die du in der SPS setzt) diese Systemfunktionen aufrufen.

Ich weiss aber nicht, ob dein Panel das kann


----------



## HarryH (1 Dezember 2009)

So, bin jetzt erst wieder zur oben beschriebenen Problemstellung gekommen. Suche immer noch eine Lösung dafür, von einem externen Taster die Meldungen zu quittieren.

@ Marlob
Das stimmt, es gibt eine Funktion "MeldeanzeigeQuittiereMeldung" um Meldungen zu quittieren. Das Problem ist nur, das man die Funktion NUR bei einem projektierten Taster oder Schalter unter Ereignis Drücken/Klicken/etc. verwenden kann. Leider nicht bei einer Variablen bei Wertänderung! 


Hat jemand noch eine andere Lösung? 

Gruß HarryH


----------



## Paule (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Harry,

vergiss die Quittierbits in Flex und benütze einfach nur das Störbit.
Setzen / Rücksetzen erfolgt rein nur über die SPS.
So werden je nach Programmzustand alle Störungen gleichzeitig oder eben nur ein Teil zurückgesetzt.


----------



## tymanis (27 Oktober 2010)

Mein Problem ist gerade, dass ich ein OP73 verwende und das Display gerade mal Platz für meine meldungen liefert. Ich würde gerene mit einem der Funktionstasten am Panel quittieren.
Denn wenn ich die Schaltfläche "Quittieren" zusätzlich einblende, wird mein Anzeigetext nochmal in der Größe beschnitten, weil die Schaltfläche den horizontalen Platz einnimmt.


----------



## Verpolt (27 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

l





> Mein Problem ist gerade, dass ich ein OP73 verwende und das Display gerade mal Platz für meine meldungen liefert. Ich würde gerene mit einem der Funktionstasten am Panel quittieren.
> Denn wenn ich die Schaltfläche "Quittieren" zusätzlich einblende, wird mein Anzeigetext nochmal in der Größe beschnitten, weil die Schaltfläche den horizontalen Platz einnimmt.



??? Das OP73 hat doch eine Funktionstste ACK. Was willst du denn noch mehr?


----------



## Verpolt (27 Oktober 2010)

Edit: sollte es kein OP73 sein und du das Meldefenster in der Vorlage meinst,

dann nimm den haken "unquittierte Meldungen" raus.
ebenso die Taste "quittieren".

Jetzt kannst du mit irgendeinem Bit deine Störmeldung in der *SPS* quittieren.

Wenn die nicht mehr ansteht (SPS), dann verschwindet sie auch im Display.


LG


----------



## tymanis (27 Oktober 2010)

Alles klar, vielen Dank.


----------



## heisch (29 Oktober 2010)

Das Quittieren der gerade angezeigten obersten Meldung aus dem AG raus, gibt es meines Wissens nicht mehr.

Zur Historie:

Das hat's mal in Comtext gegeben. 
Ich war damals noch bei Siemens und wir hatten dem Kunden Anlagen verkauft, deren Bedienung genau so funktioniert, wie bei den bereits vorhandenen alten, die daneben stehen. ( Bestand : 20 neu 5).
Die wurden über einen normalen Taster ( S5-Eingang) quittiert.
Alt war Wöhrle, neue Anlagen: das Nagelneue OP20

Es ging also auch um Vertragserfüllung Siemens -> guter Kunde.

Deshalb konnte ich die Entwickler überzeugen, daß man eine solche Funktion braucht, sie wurde als AG-Auftrag eingebaut ( ca 1992).

In Protool ist dieser AG-Auftrag dann irgendwann verschwunden.

Begründung: Wird vom Kunden nicht benutzt.

Mir ist zwar nicht klar, woher die OP-Entwickler wissen, was wir programmieren, allerdings, eines ist klar:
Die Taste, die am Häufigsten kaputt geht, d.h. wegen der man ein Ersatz-OP verkaufen kann ist bestimmt die ACK-Taste.

Na, wenn das kein Grund ist ...



Gruss Werner


----------



## Verpolt (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo



> Das Quittieren der gerade angezeigten obersten Meldung aus dem AG raus, gibt es meines Wissens nicht mehr.



Ähmm, "Bereichszeiger Quittierung SPS" - macht das doch


----------



## heisch (29 Oktober 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> Ähmm, "Bereichszeiger Quittierung SPS" - macht das doch



Nein, das ist nicht das Gleiche.

Da Du nicht weisst, welche Meldung aktuell im Sichtbereich ist, kannst Du auch nicht gezielt genau diese quittieren, die anderen aber (noch) nicht.

Der damalige AG-Auftrag hat aber genau das gemacht:
Quittierung der obersten aktuell angezeigten Meldung. 


Gruss Werner


----------

